# Reburbished & upgraded Pavoni Professional



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Can I just say a really big thankyou to Dave (coffee chap) for my fantastic machine. Amazing refurb and very genuine support during my Pavoni journey! Great to have met you.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks fabulous, really fantastic 😁


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you,I love it .The coffee it makes is incredible and it looks amazing too!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Irisco said:


> Can I just say a really big thankyou to Dave (coffee chap) for my fantastic machine. Amazing refurb and very genuine support during my Pavoni journey! Great to have met you.
> 
> View attachment 45543


 Absolute pleasure, you can't see how nice that colour is as it's oxidising, lovely little machine next to that beast of a royal


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you. Dave did a fantastic job , I would highly recommend him and his knowledge of all things "coffee" is amazing!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

What a beauty!


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks great 👌👌


----------

